# Frilled Dragon Vivarium



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi all

here's my Frillie Viv.....

What do you think?


----------



## Alon93 (Jul 5, 2010)

Looks very good, IMO the substrate should be something like damp eco-earth as they like a slightly humid viv.


----------



## fraggs (Mar 16, 2009)

Looks like a nice setup, your dragon has lots of space and I'm sure that he is very happy :2thumb:

-fraggs- : victory:


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

Alon93 said:


> Looks very good, IMO the substrate should be something like damp eco-earth as they like a slightly humid viv.


I tried the Eco Earth and the humidity was far too high.

Most care sheets state between 55% & 65% but with the Eco Earth with lights out it was topping 80-85% so changed to Aspen and the humidity now stays between the 'recommended' range


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

KurtH said:


> I tried the Eco Earth and the humidity was far too high.
> 
> Most care sheets state between 55% & 65% but with the Eco Earth with lights out it was topping 80-85% so changed to Aspen and the humidity now stays between the 'recommended' range


it does depend on what species of frilled dragon he is... (looks australian)

but the set up looks nice and big....the only thing i might sugggest is getting a few more branches as frills when young and full of energy tend to be nutters and jump of everything and from anything to nothing : victory:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> the only thing i might sugggest is getting a few more branches as frills when young and full of energy tend to be nutters and jump of everything and from anything to nothing : victory:


agreed,
also to help him get a better grip on the branches(they look a lil smooth) saw a few grooves into the branches.

but it does look awesome: victory:


----------



## Ailurus (Jun 8, 2007)

dinostore said:


> it does depend on what species of frilled dragon he is... (looks australian)
> 
> but the set up looks nice and big....the only thing i might sugggest is getting a few more branches as frills when young and full of energy tend to be nutters and jump of everything and from anything to nothing : victory:


It doesn't look australian, if it is australian then the OP would have paid upwards of £1000 for it. That like all frilled dragons sold in the UK is descended from a New Guinea Bloodline. As far as I am aware there are less than 100 pure bred Australian frillys in Europe. 

Also it is very unlikely that anyone could tell simply from a pic of a frilly from that far away. I know you are trying to help and I am not being horrible, but please do a bit more research before posting.

Sorry KurtH, comments like that annoy me. Absolutely stunning frilly and viv. I would personally add more branches and also cover the walls with cork tiles. Frillys really do need a lot of climbing opportunities in their viv.

Also I would change to a different substrate. I have used lots of different substrates with my frillys. Orchid Bark, cypress mulch, sand, top soil, peat moss, and others, and personally I think the best is a mixture of peat substrate (that stuff you buy in blocks and it expands) mixed with fine orchid bark and cypress mulch in a ratio of 2:1:1. It looks very natural and the frillys seem to like it. The humidity of mine goes up to 80% when I change the substrate but after a few days it goes down to 60% which suits them fine. Personally I have had no problems with high humidities, they are very robust little lizards. And the New Guinea locale (which is what he/she will be probably) lives in much higher humidity areas than aussie animals 

Hope this helps


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks for all your input folks.....

This is my Frillie - He was captive bred in Germany:-










Initially I used 1 part Zoo Med Eco Earth and 1 part Orchid Bark

I change the substrate due to the high humidity and everytime my Frillie ate a cricket, the cricket would cling to all the substrate and it would be eaten along with it.

I thought it best to get rid as the crickets were difficult to spot to....

I was tempted to just use Cyprus Mulch as the pieces were a decent size in my LPS and they wouldn't fit in his mouth :lol2:

What are the cork tiles you mention? The DIY shop cork tiles or the reptile cork bark tiles that cost a fortune?


----------



## Ailurus (Jun 8, 2007)

He is awesome. You sure that it's definitely a he? 

He is a New Guinea animal. Australians are much more orange and also about 10times as expensive, and much larger.

personally I would change back to the previous substrate. Zoo Med Eco Earth just passes straight through them and if you use thicker grade orchid bark (ie. too large to ingest) your frilly will be fine. To be honest, (probably going to get shot down here) but I find all the worrying about impaction to be seriously OTT. If whenever an animal ingests too much substrate it died, then animals in the wild wouldn't have lasted long would they. anyway rant over. 

I feed my frillys out of bowls, this prevents any possible risk of ingestion of substrate (even though I don't think its likely to cause any problems) as it means I get a much better idea of what they are feeding on and if they are all eating. I offer them roaches, mealworms and crickets (I remove the crickets hind legs before placing them in the bowl so they cannot jump out). The only feeders I do not feed from a bowl is locusts which I feed with tweezers. 

Yes I was meaning the reptile cork bark tiles, they are expensive but I think worth it, they look great and the frillys seem to enjoy the extra surface area to climb on. I am unsure what the DIY ones are, but you have got me interested now, would you mind posting a link to a picture or something, would be good to see a cheaper alternative.


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

The DIY tiles were these ones, somebody in another forum uses these?.....

Siesta Dark Corkboard Noticeboard 6 Tiles per Pack - Cork Floor & Wall Tiles - diytools.co.uk - DIY and Tools from DIYTools.co.uk - Your First Stop For All Things DIY !

I don't think a rep would be able to climb them though unless they had decent claws :lol2:


----------



## Ailurus (Jun 8, 2007)

Oh yeah those. Nah a frilly couldnt use them, arboreal geckos could though.


----------

